# Woops... help!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I noticed today that my bigish "male" o/b zebra has a mouthful of eggs. 

Ha... guess I guessed the sex wrong. She is in an 80 gallon tank with what I think are about 14 other "males". Some haps, a peacock and the rest mbuna. 

I have a 20 gallon tank with a so far non breeding trio of cynotilapia afra's. Should I put them in the big tank and mommy in the 20gal?


----------

